# Cobalt norwich coffin



## beendiggin (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this for real?  I didn't see it the workbook.




 http://cgi.ebay.com/Cobalt-Blue-Coffin-Shaped-Poison-Bottle-Norwich-16A_W0QQitemZ350289829937QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518ee6a031


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2009)

hey paul its for real! nice bottle


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 9, 2009)

is that the going price ?


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2009)

ive seen those go big but who knows in this eco     mike


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a decent price, not super cheap, but fair. The large coffins are a very impressive bottle. I had the pleasure of digging one from a privy in 2007. My former digging partner had first pick that day, so he got it and sold it (he sold everything). He did offer me the first chance to buy it, and I seriously considered it. As poisons were no longer my specialty at the time, I passed on it and brokered a deal for him with another collector.

 It really gets the blood pumping when you're digging through ash fill and a bunch of 1910-20 junk, and a large Norwich coffin pops out! I hope it happens again.  ~Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 10, 2009)

We saw this when it came on and was in shock. Is vary rare to find any KU-18 larger than the 3 1/4". As Jim said, it's a fair price.  The prices aren't consistent with the sizes in this line of bottles. Color plays a big part in it as well.  According to the book, the 5" cobalt is considerably more expensive than the 7 1/2",  but just the opposite if it was amber.  Anyway, on a good day, the 7 1/2" cobalt would go for $1500 - $1800 (sans recession)  So in this economy, I would expect it to go for this much, if someone could dig that deep in the ol pocket.  If I had them money, I would get it for this price.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, BTW.. this came on at the same time.  I was going to snatch it right up...but then I read the description.  Breaks the heart it does.  Unheard of to find 2, 7 1/2" KU-18s on at once....But if you want a rare example for cheap..this is the way to go.  Sometimes, a damaged example is better than no example at all.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-COBALT-NORWICH-COFFIN-N-Y-TRILOIDS-POISON-BOTTLES_W0QQitemZ280435110052QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414b3c30a4


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 10, 2009)

I dug the base of an amber one once, and I was happy with just that!  I hope it happens again, too. 


 [/quote]


> It really gets the blood pumping when you're digging through ash fill and a bunch of 1910-20 junk, and a large Norwich coffin pops out! I hope it happens again.  ~Jim [/quote


----------

